# how many diys are there in total?



## Jam86 (Jan 2, 2021)

i'm trying to collect all diys and i only have the acnh guide book so i don't know the complete number of diys 

so far i have 629 but apparently there's more, i can't find a recent answer on google so does anyone know how many there are? 

ty ☆


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 2, 2021)

according to the app I have on my phone there's 638 - it was most recently updated to include festive wrapping paper from toy day so unless it's missed any I'm going with that! so you're nearly there aha


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 2, 2021)

JellyBeans said:


> according to the app I have on my phone there's 638 - it was most recently updated to include festive wrapping paper from toy day so unless it's missed any I'm going with that! so you're nearly there aha


ah oof earlier i told my sister i got all of them 
tysm for letting me know


----------



## TheRevienne (Jan 2, 2021)

According to my app there's 635  That doesn't include the beginning ones, like the bridge construction kit from Nook etc


----------



## Trundle (Jan 2, 2021)

Yes, 635 is the correct number for DIYs that don't include special case DIYs that don't actually exist in your Nookphone permanently. https://villagerdb.com/items/diy?game=nh


----------



## BrideofJigsaw (Jan 11, 2022)

Jam86 said:


> i'm trying to collect all diys and i only have the acnh guide book so i don't know the complete number of diys
> 
> so far i have 629 but apparently there's more, i can't find a recent answer on google so does anyone know how many there are?
> 
> ty ☆


Honestly I have a total of 922 and I went with the ACNH guide. I been to a treasure island that has all the diys in game including from the first bunny day diys you can no longer get even with time traveling and fish catching food only, and some other oddities. That’s just my two cents though.


----------



## kemdi (Jan 11, 2022)

With the 2.0 diys including the ones you get from Niko in the HHP dlc: 924 922 total.

edit: It's 922. The site Nookplaza, for some reason, includes the bridge and campsite construction kits as diys. I finished all the diys including 2.0 ones, and just went through my own list and it's 922.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Jan 11, 2022)

This seems to be a complete list of all of them, including the cooking recipes. It says there are 922.






						DIYs | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

This category includes all items you can craft in New Horizons.




					villagerdb.com
				




Without the cooking recipes, of which there seem to be 141, the total is 781. But maybe some are missing, I'm not sure.


----------

